# The Sopranos- Season Six!



## Juneplum (Mar 15, 2006)

Does anyone else watch this? 1st of i'm SO glad it's back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  22 months was a looong time to wait!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sunday's premier was gooooodd! cannot believe what happened in the end!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (don't wanna say, so as not to spoil it for those who haven't seen it yet) .. man this season is gonna be GREAT!


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 23, 2006)

I don't watch it but my bro is a big fan, has all the seasons on DVD. I was under the impression that the 5th season was the last ever? Haven't they 'threatened' not to continue the series, or is it just too good to cancel?


----------



## Shawna (Mar 23, 2006)

They were in contract negotiations for a long time and Tony wasn't going to come back but I think they all finally signed deals.  The premier was  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   but good.  I am going to miss this show when it's finally finished.


----------

